# 2003 330xi LOADED! PICS --->



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here are a set of pics... enjoy... if anybody wants to see more pics let me know and I can go and take some more snapshots!:bigpimp:


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

PIc2


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

pic3


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

front interior


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Driver's side profile


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

My stlye 98 rims with the run flats.


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

My style 98 rims with the run flats.


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Overhead rear view


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Rear View


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Dual Exhaust tips


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Rear view through the glass


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Passenger side profile


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Passenger side profile up close.


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here it is


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Corner Passenger


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Light fixture


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Close up of the BI-XENON


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Front shot!


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Backseat photo showing the new 3rd center headrest.


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Harmon Kardon Speakers in the rear


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

330xi Badge in rear


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Armrest with ski bag. First step is to open armrest.


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Second step is to remove leather cover and open up the plastic cover.


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

Last step is to pull out the ski bag.


----------



## keval11 (Oct 16, 2002)

I hope that you all have enjoyd the pics. I forgot to tell youa ll what the specs are.

it is a:

2003 330xi
Sport Package
Premium Package
Cold Weather Package
Bi-Xenon
Navigation
6 disc Alpine MP3 Changer
In dash single disc
17" 98 style run flat rims
Harmon Kardon 12 speaker system
Factory BMW alarm

Thank you all for sharing your pics while I was waiting delivery of my car and now it's my turn to show you all.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

That's a lot of pictures! 

Nice car! :thumbup: Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I just checked I have 117 pictures of my car in my /bmw330ci folder  They rack up easily and I've only had my car 4 months :O)


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice pics! Congrats!


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

ha, let me be the one prick to say it, why is this in the 3er forum instead of the showroom forum? we have a forum for pics. and this thread is like 3249234802934 pics. that being said, nice car.


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

Nice Car! Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Very nice, keval. Congrats on the new car.

I'm guessing you're Indian and in the medical field? :dunno:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Damn! I want the 3-point rear center seat belt! I asked my parts guys before and they said it couldn't be added.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Nice car! Now it's time to change your 'What I drive:' from soon to be to got it... :thumbup:


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Nice car*

Do you always drive around with a Littman Cardiology II SE on your dashboard?

I assume you're a med student at Albany from your window sticker. You've picked a great car to get you through residency.

We had a ton of snow here in New Hampshire last night and the AWD was awesome this morning. Everyone else was late for rounds except me.


----------



## jason330i (Jan 29, 2002)

congrats!

need clears... :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks great, nice to see a fellow New Yorker :thumbup:


----------

